# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985 (19 Μαϊου- Φιλίππειον,Θεσσαλονίκη)

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια παρουσιασης αγωνων,παλαιών και νεων,θα ηθελα να αναφερθουμε στον πρώτο αγωνα ενός σημαντικού θεσμού που συνεχίζεται εώς και σήμερα , το Mr Οδύσσεια , το οποίο έγινε για πρώτη φορά στην Θεσσαλονίκη,στο ξενοδοχείο Φιλίππειον.

Ξεκίνησε από μια ιδέα του εκδότη περιοδικου "SuperMan", Χρήστου Τσολάκη,ο οποίος μαζί με το γυμναστήριο ΡΟΚΥ καθως και συνεργάτες του από την Βόρεια Ελλάδα και μεσω του περιοδικου του,είχε εξαγγείλει αυτον τον αγώνα,προσκαλώντας όλους τους αθλητές,ανεξαρτήτως σε ποια ομοσπονδία αγωνιζόταν,(εως τότε υπήρχε η IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ και η WABBA ) να ερθουν να διαγωνιστούν.
Μάλιστα είχαν ανακοινωθεί και χρηματικα βραβεία,συγκεκριμενα για τον Γενικό Νικητη Εφήβων 30.000 δρχ και τον Γενικό Νικητή Ανδρων,100.000 δρχ,ποσά διόλου ευκαταφρόνητα για τα δεδομενα της δεκαετιας του '80.

Το ενδιαφερον ήταν μεγάλο,καθως όλη το "βαρύ πυροβολικό" του ελληνικού bodybuilding είχε δηλωσει συμμετοχή και το επίπεδο αναμενόταν υψηλό...
Ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*,πρωταθλητης Ελλάδας στην IFBB το 1979,5ος στο Μρ Υφήλιος της WABBA το 1984.
Ο *Τασος Μωρος*,με πολλές συμμετοχές,Γενικος Νικητής στο Μρ Ελλάς της WABBA το 1983.
Ο *Διονύσης Βολικός* ,Μr Κρήτη και Μρ Ελλας της WABBA το 1984.
Ο *Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργάκης*,Μρ Ελλάς στην IFBB στην -90κ,το 1983 & 1984.
Ο ανερχόμενος *Γιάννης Γκίνη*ς,Μρ Ροδος το 1982 και Μρ Αιγαίο το 1983.
Ο *Αλεκος Σιατραβανης*,νικητης της κατηγορίας του στην WABBA αρκετες φορες,ο* Χρήστος Παρνασάς*,ανερχόμενος αθλητής ,ο *Γιωργος Γουλτίδης,ο Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης*,γνωστοί στην Βορεια Ελλάδα από συμμετοχές τους σε διοργανωσεις Βορ. Ελλάς και άλλοι πολλοι γνωστοι αθλητες συνεθεταν ενα δυνατό παζλ για εκεινον τον αγωνα...

Στην παρουσίαση του αγώνα,ο Ηλίας Παγιάννιδης,γνωστος αθλητής και συνεργάτης του Χρήστου Τσολάκη.
Στην κριτική επιτροπή γνωστοι παλαιοι πρωταθλητες, ο Φραγκίσκος Μπατής,Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας,Τακης Καζάκος,Λαμπης Αβελκίου,ο Τζίμας Σαμαράς (ιδιοκτήτης γυμναστηριου) και ο Σουηδός πρωταθλητης και guest poser του αγώνα ,Rony Carlson.

----------


## Polyneikos

O αγώνας ξεκίνησε με τους εφήβους,κστηγορίες που θα έπαιζαν αθλητες εως 20 χρονων..
Διαχωριστηκαν σε τρεις κατηγορίες ,βασει ύψους.

Αρχικα βγήκε η χαμηλή κατηγορία ,με την συμμετοχή 6 αθλητών.

----------


## mantus3

Κάτι μου λέει ότι το έλεγε η καρδιά τους πραγματικά τότε… μήπως μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος πόσο ήταν ένα μηνιάτικο εκείνες τις εποχές; Η έστω, πόσο πήγαινε κάποια συνδρομή σε γυμναστήριο… κρίμα που στις μέρες μας, δεν έχουμε τέτοιους αγώνες διαμάντια!

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ*

Στην χαμηλή κατηγορία η καταταξη είχε ως εξής:

1. Δημητριάδης Τασος
2. Λουκάς Γιαννης
3. Μαρκίδης Παναγιώτης
4. Τιτόπουλος Σταθης 
5. Σαντογιάννης Βαγγέλης
6. Μιχααηλίδης Μιχάλης

Ο νικητής ,Τασος Δημητριάδης

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ* 

Συνεχίζω με την μεσαία κατηγορία Εφήβων,όπου εκει υπήρξαν 8 συμμετοχές ...


















Η εξάδα της κατηγορίας κατατάχθηκε ως εξής :

1. Tσιβιλής Παναγιώτης
2. Ντοσκωρης Θανασης
3. Σαζακλής Γιώργος
4. Χατζόπουλος Γιώργος 
5. Αργυρόπουλος Δημήτρης
6. Στογιαννίδης Γιάννης
Εκτός εξάδας εμειναν οι Κελης Θανάσης και Καψας Αργύρης 


Ο νικητής της μεσαίας κατηγορίας Εφήβων Τσιβιλής Παναγιώτης, ο οποίος θεωρούταν απο τους πιο ταλαντούχους αθλητες της εποχής 
















Απονομή από τον Φραγκίσκο Μπατή

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΨΗΛΗ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ*

Στην ψηλή κατηγορία Εφήβων είχαμε την συμμετοχή 7 αθλητων..


























Στην ψηλή κατηγορία  η καταταξη είχε ως εξής:

1. Καραμανος Μιχάλης
2. Ντερτινής Γιώργος
3. Ραπτης Νικος
4. Χατζηθεοδώρου Κωστας
5. Λαϊος Παντελής
6. Σαββίδης Νικηφόρος
Εκτός εξάδας έμεινε ο Γεωργιαδης Γερμανος 

Ο νικητής της ψηλής κατηγορίας Εφήβων Καραμανος Μιχάλης







Απονομή από τον Τάκη Καζάκο

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΕΦΗΒΟΙ - OVERALL*

Στον Γενικο Τίτλο Εφήβων και για το χρηματικο έπαθλο των 30.000 δρχ,διαγωνιστηκαν οι νικητες των κατηγοριών,Τασος Δημητριαδης,Τσιβιλής Παναγιώτης και ο Καραμανος Μιχάλης

Νικητής αναδείχθηκε ο Παναγιώτης Τσιβιλής.























Απονομή από τον Τάσο Μώρο

----------


## Polyneikos

*GUEST POSERS*

Μεταξύ των κατηγοριων Εφηβων και Ανδρων πραγματοποιήθηκαν 2 guest posing...

Tο πρώτο από το ζεύγος *Γιαννόγλου* από την Έδεσσα ,*Ιορδάνη και Μαρίας* και το δευτερο απο τον Μr Sweden 1977-1978, επίσημο προσκλεκλημενο των διοργανωτων,*  Rony Carlson.*

----------


## argyrakis

Όσες συμμετοχές είχε η κατηγορία τζούνιορ έχουν τώρα όλες οι κατηγορίες μαζί

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*

Χαμηλη κατηγορία Ανδρών,5 συμμετοχές.
Ο Γιωργος Γουλτίδης,ο Θανασης Κετούγιας,ο Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης, ο Σκόλιας Γιώργος και ο Αθανασόπουλος Παναγιώτης.





























Η τελική κατάταξη στην Χαμηλη κατηγορία ανδρων:

1. Γιωργος Γουλτίδης
2. Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης
3. Θανασης Κετούγιας
4. Αθανασόπουλος Παναγιώτης
5. Σκόλιας Γιώργος





ο Γιώργος Γουλτίδης

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αξέχαστη  χρονιά εγω σ αυτο τον αγώνα έχω δεί καμια δεκαριά φίλους και συναθλητές  μου απο καβάλα .

πολλοι  και καλοί αθλητες για τα τότε δεδομένα , μερικοί ξεχώριζαν και για τα σημερινά .
μπράβο στην ιδέα γι αυτο το τόπικ , θεωρώ αυτόν τον αγώνα ξεχωριστό, ενας που ξεχώριζε απο καβάλα ήταν ο σάκης ο τσιλικούδης , ήμουν και φάν του γιώργου του γουλτίδη , πάντα γραμωμένος και στα τζούνιορ συμετείχαν πολλοι συναθλητές μου και φίλοι μέχρι και σήμερα  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ
*
Στα τελικα είχαμε 5 συμμετοχές,καθως συμμετειχε το πρωι αλλα αποχωρησε μετα ο Χρηστος Τσαπακιδης .
Συμμετείχαν οι Αλέκος Σιατραβανης,ο Χρήστος Παρνασάς,ο Χρηστος Κεχαγιας,ο Ιορδανης Γιαννόγλου και ο Νικητας Καλούδης.



















Η κατάταξη διαμορφώθηκε ως εξής :

1. Αλέκος Σιατραβανης
2. Χρήστος Παρνασάς
3. Χρηστος Κεχαγιάς
4. Ιορδανης Γιαννόγλου
5. Νικητας Καλούδης

Νικητας Καλούδης




Ιορδανης Γιαννόγλου









Χρηστος Κεχαγιάς



Χρηστος Παρνασάς






*Ο νικητής, Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης*

----------


## vaggan

> Κάτι μου λέει ότι το έλεγε η καρδιά τους πραγματικά τότε… μήπως μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος πόσο ήταν ένα μηνιάτικο εκείνες τις εποχές; Η έστω, πόσο πήγαινε κάποια συνδρομή σε γυμναστήριο… κρίμα που στις μέρες μας, δεν έχουμε τέτοιους αγώνες διαμάντια!


απο οικονομικης πλευρας ο κοσμος ευημερουσε.υπηρχαν δουλειες για ολους βεβαια μπορει να ηταν τα μεροκαματα σκληροτερα για καποιους αλλα δουλεια υπηρχε.επισης απο οικονομικης πλευρας η προετοιμασια για τον αγωνα φανταζομαι οτι ηταν σαφως φθηνοτερη (οι αθλητες επαιρναν πολυ λιγοτερες ουσιες απο οτι σημερα και καναν διαφορετικη διατροφη)γιαυτο υπαρχει παρολη την σχετικη αμαθεια για το αθλημα τετοιος συνοστισμος πανω στη σκηνη...τωρα το μποντυ εχει γινει πολυτελεια για τους εχωντες 

υγ ο γουλτιδης μου θυμιζει τα χερια των G I JOE που επαιζα τα 80s αξεχαστες εποχες

----------


## vaggan

ο κεχαγιας αγνωριστος με μαλι 80s ο σουηδος επισης σε φοβερη κατασταση δικαια η  επικρατηση του σιατραβανη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tomaxok

πολυ ωραιο τοπικ.αγνωστες για μενα φοτο.περιμενουμε και αλλεσ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> απο οικονομικης πλευρας ο κοσμος ευημερουσε.υπηρχαν δουλειες για ολους βεβαια μπορει να ηταν τα μεροκαματα σκληροτερα για καποιους αλλα δουλεια υπηρχε.επισης απο οικονομικης πλευρας η προετοιμασια για τον αγωνα φανταζομαι οτι ηταν σαφως φθηνοτερη (οι αθλητες επαιρναν πολυ λιγοτερες ουσιες απο οτι σημερα και καναν διαφορετικη διατροφη)γιαυτο υπαρχει παρολη την σχετικη αμαθεια για το αθλημα τετοιος συνοστισμος πανω στη σκηνη...τωρα το μποντυ εχει γινει πολυτελεια για τους εχωντες 
> 
> υγ ο γουλτιδης μου θυμιζει τα χερια των G I JOE που επαιζα τα 80s αξεχαστες εποχες



ο γουλτίδης όλο τον χρόνο κομματια ήταν , ακόμη και στον όγκο όλα ξεχώριζαν πάνω του , γιατι εκτός του ότι ήταν το σκαρί του έτσι , δούλευε και ώρες ατελείωτες χαμαλίκι στα χωράφια μέσα στον ήλιο και φυσικό μαύρισμα απο τον ήλιο .

αξέχαστες εποχές  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## alexsuzukilover

Φοβερό! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

> ο γουλτίδης όλο τον χρόνο κομματια ήταν , ακόμη και στον όγκο όλα ξεχώριζαν πάνω του , γιατι εκτός του ότι ήταν το σκαρί του έτσι , δούλευε και ώρες ατελείωτες χαμαλίκι στα χωράφια μέσα στον ήλιο και φυσικό μαύρισμα απο τον ήλιο .
> 
> αξέχαστες εποχές


ναι επιανε τοπ  φορμα πιστευω οτι στην χαμηλη κατηγορια κυριαρχουσε και επειδη ηταν τοσο κομματια ισως τον βοηθουσε να διχνει και πιο ογκωδης δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινετε τι θελω να πω..το χαμαλικι ηταν και αυτο μερος της προετοιμασιας βαρη με αεροβικη και φυσικο σολαριουμ τι αλλο θες απο αυτη τη ζωη. :01. Razz: 
 :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ναι επιανε τοπ  φορμα πιστευω οτι στην χαμηλη κατηγορια κυριαρχουσε και επειδη ηταν τοσο κομματια ισως τον βοηθουσε να διχνει και πιο ογκωδης δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινετε τι θελω να πω..το χαμαλικι ηταν και αυτο μερος της προετοιμασιας βαρη με αεροβικη και φυσικο σολαριουμ τι αλλο θες απο αυτη τη ζωη.


την επόμενη χρονιά ο γουλτίδης κατέβηκε αγνώριστος είχε βάλει αν θυμάμε 6η 8 κιλα με την ίδια γράμωση και είχε βγεί και 4ος στο πανευρωπαικό με 3ο τον τσοπουρίδη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλή κατηγορία Ανδρων..
*Εδω τα πράγματα ζωηρευουν.
Ειναι η κατηγορία που είχε όλη την αφρόκρεμα πρωταθλητων.Ποτε δεν είχαν ξανασυναγωνιστεί τόσοι πρωταθλητες και σε κορυφαία φόρμα.
Μπουρναζος,Παπαδογεωργακης,Βολικός,Μωρος,Γκίνης και ο βετερανος πρωταθλητής Ηλίας Συκινιώτης.

----------


## ovelix

ωραιο τοπικ  :03. Thumb up: 
και φαινετε οτι επικρατει παρειστικο κλιμα ειδικα στις τελευταιες ...οπως και να χει ωραιες φωτο  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα!  :03. Clap: 

Ίσως ο σημαντικότερος αγώνας στην ιστορία του ελληνικού bodybuilding.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## vaggan

> ωραιο τοπικ 
> και φαινετε οτι επικρατει παρειστικο κλιμα ειδικα στις τελευταιες ...οπως και να χει ωραιες φωτο


απο τι υψος και πανω επαιζες στην ψηλη κατηγορια ανδρων???

----------


## Polyneikos

> απο τι υψος και πανω επαιζες στην ψηλη κατηγορια ανδρων???


Εκεινη την εποχή,αν δεν κανω λάθος,από 1.75 και ανω...
Φαινεται και από τις φωτό εξάλλου οι διαφορές,ο Παπαδογεωργακης ήταν 1.82, ο Γκίνης 1.85 , ο Μπουρναζος 1.87 ενω Μωρος και Βολικος σαφως χαμηλότεροι..

----------


## vaggan

> Εκεινη την εποχή,αν δεν κανω λάθος,από 1.75 και ανω...
> Φαινεται και από τις φωτό εξάλλου οι διαφορές,ο Παπαδογεωργακης ήταν 1.82, ο Γκίνης 1.85 , ο Μπουρναζος 1.87 ενω Μωρος και Βολικος σαφως χαμηλότεροι..


αυτο ακριβως ξερω απο πρωτο χερι οτι ο μωρος ηταν 1,80 αλλα ο βολικος μου κανει για πολυ κοντυτερος κατω του 1,75

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Ένα μερος του αγωνα σε βίντεο

----------


## jminas82

> 



Διονυσης βολικος- απλά φοβερός , αποτελει προτυπο

----------


## Andrikos

Καταπληκτικό υλικό πραγματικό. Μπράβο Κώστα που το συγκέντρωσες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aντρέα σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λόγια.
Eυκαιρίας δοθείσης να αναφερω ότι για την προσωπικη μου συλλογη θα το μαζευα έτσι κι αλλιως ως οπαδος του αθληματος,αλλα θεωρω υποχρεωση μου,αρχικα για τους αθλητες που δεν ετυχαν της προβολης που τους αρμοζε,λόγω περιορισμενων μέσων εκεινες τις εποχες,αλλα και δευτερευόντως για το κοινό που ενδιαφερεται έντονα και για τις πιο παλιες περιοδους του ελληνικου αγωνιστικου bodybuilding, να το δημοσιοποιησω.
Είναι χαρα μου και συνάμμα  τιμη μου που καποιοι ανθρωποι μου εμπιστευτηκαν το προσωπικό τους υλικο.Να μην γινομαι κουραστικος αναφερωντας τους συνέχεια.
Υπάρχει πολυ υλικο, απλα είμαι υπερ της ταξινόμησης αρχικα και  κατόπιν της δημοσιοποιησης.Κλείνω την παρένθεση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και 2 φωτογραφίες από τον Γενικο Τίτλο όπου διαγωνιστηκαν οι 10 καλύτεροι αθλητες του αγωνα.

Νικητης ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος,2ος ο Αλέκος Σιατραβανης και 3ος ο Τασος Μωρος







Και κατι που δεν συνηθιζοταν,ούτε και καθιερωθηκε τελικα στους αγωνες.
Η βαθμολόγηση των κριτων,η οποια δημοσιοποιηθηκε

----------


## vaggan

> Και 2 φωτογραφίες από τον Γενικο Τίτλο όπου διαγωνιστηκαν οι 10 καλύτεροι αθλητες του αγωνα.
> 
> Νικητης ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος,2ος ο Αλέκος Σιατραβανης και 3ος ο Τασος Μωρος
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


θεωρω αν και θαυμαζω απεριοριστα τον γκινη οτι δικαιωτατα κατεταχθη 5ος σε αυτο τον αγωνα..ο βολικος εχει θεικα πλασμενο καλουπι αλλα οι αδυναμια μου ειναι ο G Ι JOE γουλτιδης και ο ισοροπημενος μωρος αληθεια ξερουμε το υψος του γουλτιδη??

----------


## RAMBO

ολοι οι μεγαλοι πανω σε μια σκηνη..Τιτανομαχια :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> θεωρω αν και θαυμαζω απεριοριστα τον γκινη οτι δικαιωτατα κατεταχθη 5ος σε αυτο τον αγωνα..ο βολικος εχει θεικα πλασμενο καλουπι αλλα οι αδυναμια μου ειναι ο G Ι JOE γουλτιδης και ο ισοροπημενος μωρος αληθεια ξερουμε το υψος του γουλτιδη??



O Γκινης ηταν στην βαση της ''εκτοξευσης του'' .   Θα ηταν πραγματικα ενδιαφερον ,μια αναμετρηση του μετα απο 3 , 4 χρονια με τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο.

Η ομορφη μεγαλη μυικη ομορφια ,εναντιον ενος πακετου μυων, σκληρου σαν ατσαλι .

----------


## vaggan

> O Γκινης ηταν στην βαση της ''εκτοξευσης του'' .   Θα ηταν πραγματικα ενδιαφερον ,μια αναμετρηση του μετα απο 3 , 4 χρονια με τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο.
> 
> Η ομορφη μεγαλη μυικη ομορφια ,εναντιον ενος πακετου μυων, σκληρου σαν ατσαλι .


ναι θα ηταν και καλο θα ηταν καποιος που ξερει απο υπολογιστες να κανει ενα μονταρισμα οπως εχουμε δει κατα καιρους του αρνολντ και του χανευ :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το μοντάρισμα αυτο  με τις φωτο, έτσι για πλάκα ναι , αλλα δεν γίνονται συγκρίσεις απο φωτο , εδω και μόνο ο φωτισμός η η απόσταση λήψης και ας είναι φαινομενικά ίδια πόζα , δεν βγάζεις με τίποτε συμπέρασμα , είναιο άδικο κατι τέτοιο και άκυρο όπως και με τον άρνολντ και κόλεμαν , απλα σαν ενδεικτικό δείγμα εντάξει , ακόμη και ένας πολυ κοντός αθλητής με ενα ψηλό , απο φωτο ούτε η διαφορα ύψους μπορεί να μην φαίνετε.

εδω οι κριτές στον ίδιο αγώνα αλλάζουν θέσεις τους αθλητές για πιο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα , γιατι ανάλογα και απο ποια γωνία βλέπουν τον αθλητή επηρεάζετε το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> το μοντάρισμα αυτο  με τις φωτο, έτσι για πλάκα ναι , αλλα δεν γίνονται συγκρίσεις απο φωτο , εδω και μόνο ο φωτισμός η η απόσταση λήψης και ας είναι φαινομενικά ίδια πόζα , δεν βγάζεις με τίποτε συμπέρασμα , είναιο άδικο κατι τέτοιο και άκυρο όπως και με τον άρνολντ και κόλεμαν , απλα σαν ενδεικτικό δείγμα εντάξει , ακόμη και ένας πολυ κοντός αθλητής με ενα ψηλό , απο φωτο ούτε η διαφορα ύψους μπορεί να μην φαίνετε.
> 
> εδω οι κριτές στον ίδιο αγώνα αλλάζουν θέσεις τους αθλητές για πιο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα , γιατι ανάλογα και απο ποια γωνία βλέπουν τον αθλητή επηρεάζετε το αποτέλεσμα


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο Ηλια .
Απο προηγουμενο post σου στο θεμα (συγκριση αθλητων σε φωτο με μονταζ) , το συνειδητοποιησα κ εγω.

----------


## DIMITROS

Βρηκα και εγω κατι παλιες foτο απο εκεινο τον αγωνα βεβαια απο τη ματια του θεατη και μαλλον μακρια αλλα ενχρωμες τις βαζω για συλεκτικους λογους!! 
Στη 1 ο Σ.Μπουρναζος 2. ολοι η κατηγορια Μπουρναζος Μωρος Παπαδογεωργακης Βολικος Σικινιωτης Γκινης! 3. Βολικος

*

*

----------


## DIMITROS

1 & 2 Τσιβιλής Παναγιώτης 3 Ολοι η ομαδα παλι!*

*

----------


## DIMITROS

Και αλλες 2!*

*

----------


## giannis64

Δημητρη βλεπω πως και η δικια σου συλλογη ειναι ενεκτιμητη. :03. Thumb up: 

σευχαριστουμε που της μοιραζεσε μαζι μας. :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

DIMITROS ευχαριστούμε για το υλικό που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Εγώ δυο πράγματα έχω να σημειώσω. Η βαθμολογία των κριτών που δημοσιεύτηκε ήταν ότι καλύτερο για όλους. Τόσο οι κοντινές όσο και οι μακρινές φώτο του DIMITROS επιβεβαιώνουν στα μάτια όλως πως ο Μπουρνάζος ήταν καθαρά νικητής τόσο στη κατηγορία του όσο και στο γενικό.
Ο Παπαδογεωργακης ίσως είναι πιο αδικημένος καθώς είχε προετοιμαστεί πολύ καλά αλλά στη σκηνή δεν του βγήκε. Θα μπορούσε να έδειχνε πιο μεγάλος και παράλληλα πολύ κομμένος.

----------


## DIMITROS

*Συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε μου Νασσερ και ειναι αξιο αποριας για εμενα γιατι εζησα απο κοντα τον αγωνα αλλα και την προετοιμασια του Δημητρη εκεινη την εποχη και δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι εφτεξε εκεινο το βραδυ. Αυτες τις foto ( τις βαζω εδω για να δικαιολογησω τα λεγομενα μου) ειναι απο επαγελματια την επομενη ημερα και δειχνουν  μια απιστευτη κατασταση του Παπαδογεωργακη ειδικα για εκεινη την εποχη. ο Κ. Μπουρναζος ηταν "μεγαλος" αλλα ακοπος και θαμπος !!

*

----------


## DIMITROS

Κατι πηγε λαθος παντως και ο Παπαδογεωργακης και ο Βολικος και ο Μωρος ηταν σε αριστη κατασταση!

----------


## giannis64

κατι καταφερα και διορθωσα δημητρη. ειχαν χαθει καπου μεσα στο ποστ σου και δεν φαινοταν. :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

σπανιοτατες φωτο  απο τον πιο αμφιλεγομενο αγωνα της ελλαδος φοβερες ευχαριστουμε :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Thumb up: 


> κατι καταφερα και διορθωσα δημητρη. ειχαν χαθει καπου μεσα στο ποστ σου και δεν φαινοταν.

----------


## DIMITROS

*ΨΗΛΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 

ΝΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ!

*

*Με ελαχιστα καλυτερη αναλυση!

*

----------


## DIMITROS

*Ο Γιωργος Γουλτίδης

*

----------


## DIMITROS

*Χρήστος Παρνασάς

*

----------


## DIMITROS

*Διονυσης Βολικος

*

----------


## DIMITROS

*Αλέκος Σιατραβανης

*

----------


## DIMITROS

* Rony Carlson

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Δημήτρη φανταστικές φωτογραφίες  :03. Bowdown:  Θελουμε και αλλες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Σπυρος Μπουρναζος

*

----------


## DIMITROS

*Μεσαία κατηγορία Ανδρων

*

----------


## DIMITROS

*Ψηλή κατηγορία Ανδρων

*

*Γιαννης Γκινης

*

*Αλέκος Σιατραβανης

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985 - Μέρος 1ο -

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985 - Μέρος 2ο-

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985 - Μέρος 3ο-

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Συμφωνα με τις φωτο μονο, συμφωνω με τις βαθμολογιες των Αβελκιου κ Μπατη ,ειδικα στην ψηλη κατηγορια που ηταν η πιο αμφιροπη κ υπηρχαν διαφορες στην κριση.

----------


## NASSER

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Χρήστος 1961  :01. Smile: 
Ο κριτής Carlion πιστεύω πως ήταν ο πιο αντικειμενικός. Φυσικά οταν δεν είσαι στον αγώνα, στη θέση του κριτή, μπορείς να λες πολλά σενάρια.

----------


## vaggan

καθενας πηρε αυτο που αξιζε σε αυτον τον αγωνα καμια αδικια ισως η δευτερη μετην τριτη θεση δηλαδη βολικος ανι για μωρου αλλα ενα σωμα σαν του μωρου με τετοια ισορροπια δυσκολα θα το νικησει το μονοκοματο καλουπι του βολικου απλα ο μωρος ειχε θεικες αναλογιες

----------

